
Bernanke and the risk of deflation - Anon84
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f56678ea-bf01-11dd-ae63-0000779fd18c.html?nclick_check=1
======
flashgordon
mate can we please not have articles which require me to register into a site.
Sure it is free but it is a pain. Sorry about the whinging mate. Having said
that I guess I need to "class up" eventually!

